# Little FooBar2000 Machine



## DaPhault (May 1, 2012)

I recently bought an Onkyo TX-NR809 and was excited that it plays media off USB media. But since I discovered it doesn't do gap-less playback, I had to do something else. Wanted something small, quick booting, and quite. I decided on:

Foxconn Intel H67 Mini ITX DDR3 1066 LGA 1155 Motherboards H67S-B3 H67S V2.0
Intel Pentium G620 Dual Core 2.6 GHz LGA 1155 Processor
OCZ 60GB Agility 3 SATA 6Gb/s 2.5" Solid State Drive
Corsair XMS3 4 GB 1333MHz PC3-10666 240-pin DDR3
PicoPSU-150-XT 12V DC-DC ATX power supply
AC to DC Switching Power Supply 110-240vAC to 12vDC 12A/144W
Perixx PERIBOARD-717 Wireless Keyboard with Touchpad










As you can see below, with this particular motherboard I had to cut one of the fan motor supports to clear the hard drive bracket.










These two USB ports are hidden by the from plate when assembled. Seems like a good place for a Bluetooth, 2.4, 802.11, or other such adapter.










I discovered that the fan's vanes were hitting the hard drive. It just needed a little more room, so I ground down and drilled out the old mounts and remounted the drive a bit further away.




























Was building for audio only, but might use it for transcoded video media -- usually use my Bluray's ability to do that currently. Will use an external USB dock for media storage. I have an HRT Music Streamer II but given I can use WASAPI to send those bits right out the HDMI, I'm not sure I'll use the HRT.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Those little units are very cool, I worked at a PC specialist that builds these for Dr's. Whats really neat is the little device hanger you can mount to the back of your HDTV to store it in.


----------



## Tony_Montana (Jun 21, 2011)

very nice project


----------

